# IITPSA membership for an SA Graduate



## Apostrophe (Jan 22, 2020)

I would like to apply for PR on the grounds of critical skills (i'm an SA graduate)

I have a BSc Degree in Computer Science and I.T. Does anyone know if the standard application(IITPSA) is what the DHA requires for SA graduates or the CSV application (check the link for reference)
The CSV application to join IITPSA requires a minimum of 2 years of experience, and i'm a recent graduate so i don't have any experience.

Will the "standard application" suffice? to apply for a PR application on the grounds of critical skills (for an SA graduate)

Here's the link for reference: 




__





Join IITPSA in a few easy steps! | IITPSA







www.iitpsa.org.za





Waiver:


https://www.vfsglobal.com/DHA/SOUTHAFRICA/pdf/PR-critical-skills-waiver.pdf
 


Thanks.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Apostrophe said:


> I would like to apply for PR on the grounds of critical skills (i'm an SA graduate)
> 
> I have a BSc Degree in Computer Science and I.T. Does anyone know if the standard application(IITPSA) is what the DHA requires for SA graduates or the CSV application (check the link for reference)
> The CSV application to join IITPSA requires a minimum of 2 years of experience, and i'm a recent graduate so i don't have any experience.
> ...


You don't need the work experience to become a member, which is all you need as an SA graduate. Experience is necessary only if you need a support letter verifying your skills for a CSV application.


----------



## Apostrophe (Jan 22, 2020)

terryZW said:


> You don't need the work experience to become a member, which is all you need as an SA graduate. Experience is necessary only if you need a support letter verifying your skills for a CSV application.


Thanks a lot...


----------

